# Playoff Oppenent Watch



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NBA.com Standings 

*4. Dallas Mavericks (56-24)*
Doesn't matter, we've cemented the 4th seed no matter what.
*6. Houston Rockets (49-31)*
vs. Los Angeles Cl. (18th)
vs. Seattle (20th)
*So what?*: Let's hope they lose both, I really hope they do
*5. Sacramento Kings (49-31)* 
@ Utah (18th)
vs. Phoenix (20th)
*So what?*: I pray Kings win against Utah..I pray. Then hopefully they can steal one from Phoenix!
*7. Denver Nuggets (48-32)*
@ Phoenix (18th)
vs. Portland (19th)
*So what?*: 2 games remaining, hopefully Phoenix wins (as they have lost to them twice out of their last 25 games)

Using my rough estimates, here is my playoff matchups

Phoenix
Memphis

Dallas 
Sacramento 1

San Antonio
Denver

Seattle 2
Houston 3

This is assuming it all goes to plan




Sacramento holds tie breaker over Denver
The Houston-Denver game will decide who holds tiebreaker their
Houston and Sacramento are both 2-2, and Houston has the better conference record -- therefore Houston owns the tiebreaker
We (Dallas Mavericks) have cemented our place at 4th seed, so it's just a matter of who gets the 5th seed. I hope Sacramento gets it, and hope Denver doesnt.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I really really hope we don`t play Denver in the first round.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We're playing Sacramento. So we should just plan for them.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

eh. we're playing Sacramento. Oh and Houston will knock Denver back to earth in one of those games. They wont lose to them twice at home in the same week.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Am I missing something about the Nuggets? I looked at their schedule, and while they have been impressive they still lose to Phoenix. I still think they wouldn't be a match for the Mavericks in the playoffs. We play somewhat like Phoenix, with a toned-down offense and better defense, especially under AJ.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

They've gone something crazy like 21-2 in their last 23


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> They've gone something crazy like 21-2 in their last 23


 Just like Avery has instilled the need for great defense in us, Karl has for them, as well as making them a more efficient, unselfish team. Carmelo's FG% has improved rapidly. If Karl had just 10-15 more games, he'd be coach of the year IMO.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Houston:* 90
*Seattle:* 78








vs








*Denver:* 122
*Golden State:* 106


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Theo! said:


> *6. Houston Rockets (47-31)*
> vs. Memphis
> vs. Denver
> vs. Los Angeles Cl.
> ...



Error: Our remainding games are 
vs Memphis
vs Denver
vs Clippers
vs Seattle
We play Denver one more time. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Error: Our remainding games are
> vs Memphis
> vs Denver
> vs Clippers
> ...


Thank you very much, must of made a mistake


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Houston:* 100
*Memphis:* 82








vs








*Denver:* 116
*New Orleans:* 102


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

As of right now, the Rockets and Nuggets are both .5 games back of 5th. We *do not* want the Nuggets.

We have a chance to stifle them in a few days, hopefully we can get that win and Sacramento can hang onto the spot. I do not want the Rockets or Nuggets.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Peja Stojakovic strained his groin, expected out until playoffs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Sacramento:* 115
*Los Angeles:* 106








vs








*Denver:* 111
*Memphis:* 102


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope we get to play the Mavs. :yes:


----------



## funkadelik (Mar 8, 2005)

Denver it is


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Houston:* 115
*Denver:* 87








vs








*Sacramento:* 98
*Phoenix:* 116


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Houston has moved up to the 5th seed


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Houston has moved up to the 5th seed


Seeing as it is highly likely we'll play houston in the first round here are some team stats for them link
Notes:
*They suck at power forward even when they have Juwan. *
They allow 21pts and 11reb, while getting 16 and 10.
They get to the line 3 times, opponents get to the line 6 times.
Opponent PF's shoot 2% better

*Damn Strong at Center*
There C's get 23ppg while allowing 17
14reb while allowing 12
They shoot 60% inside opponents shoot 46% inside

*SF Not all that scary*
Houstons SF's shoot 20% inside, 80% are jumpshots
0.3 rebounding difference between hou and other teams
Score 24ppg and allow 18ppg (kinda scary)
Although Houstons SF's avg 20 shots to opponents 15

*Houstons PG's*
Shoot 27% inside compared to opp 21%
Score 15points and allow 18
Out rebound other PG's
Shoot an eFG% of 44 while giving up opp eFG% of 46

*Houstons SG's*
Get outplayed in ppg, reb, turnovers
They shoot a relatively good fg%

We can definately win the series, If we don't i'd definately consider it an upset. Dirk and Keith should be able to draw PF/C's out of the key creating a much easier opportunity for inside scoring. I definately like our chances, add something if you feel the need.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> eh. we're playing Sacramento. Oh and Houston will knock Denver back to earth in one of those games. They wont lose to them twice at home in the same week.


What a genius that Gambino is!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The players are in favor of a Mavs-Rockets I45 series. Definitely better than a 3 hour flight to Sacto.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*WHO WILL THE MAVS PLAY? * 
If Sacramento wins its remaining games, the Mavs will play the Kings in the first round. If Houston wins its remaining three games and the Kings lose one game, the Mavs will play the Rockets. Remaining games for the Kings and Rockets:


*Monday* 

LA Clippers at Houston  

Sacramento at Utah 

*Wednesday* 

Seattle at Houston 

Phoenix at Sacramento


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We are now definately playing Houston!

Go Mavs!! woot


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

It's on...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

And on the 7th day, God unstuck this thread


----------

